# Weekend activity



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd share what Aspen does on the weekends...He pulls the scooter which is 70 lbs. and my dad that is 205 lbs. for about an hour around the trails. There's a rest stop in between the trail. He takes a 15 minute break...:smile:


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Good boy Aspen! :biggrin:


----------



## HarleyandRoscoesMom (Nov 24, 2009)

Aspen is beautiful...and so strong!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Awesome, I'm thinking of trying rolleblading with my dog, wish I had more greenways around here.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> Awesome, I'm thinking of trying rolleblading with my dog, wish I had more greenways around here.


Yes...great exercise for a dog. Wether it be biking, rollerblading, weight pulling, etc. it's great, especially mentally for them. Keeps their mind busy...:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You should have him give lessons....If I asked one of my dogs to do that they would look at me crazy, and say "Seriously???"

It would be awesome to get our wolf hybrid dog to pull something like Aspen does :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

There's a female mal/wolf that comes too. She's really big. Bigger than Aspen. Her name is Sitka. I think she's 3/4 arctic wolf and 1/4 mal. I don't know why, but she really hates Aspen. We won't even look at her, and she's already lunging at him with her teeth bared and hackles up!!! sheesh...I think she's just jealous because Aspen's a better looking mal... :wink:

It's actually very easy to teach them... :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shiloh would fall in love with Aspen. She always does for the other mal or huskies wherever we go. Its like she knows that they are closer in relation to other breeds of dogs. We got really luck with her, since she is so happy-go-lucky all the time...the only issue we have with her is her separation anxiety :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Shiloh would fall in love with Aspen. She always does for the other mal or huskies wherever we go. Its like she knows that they are closer in relation to other breeds of dogs. We got really luck with her, since she is so happy-go-lucky all the time...the only issue we have with her is her separation anxiety :frown:


I think your right about that...all of the huskies and mals play with each other at the dog park here. They play with other breeds sure, but I think they get along better with each other than other breeds.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Silly breedist dogs. :tongue:

Same thing with cats. We have 6 cats (plus 3 kittens, but they're itty bitty right now so they don't count) with four of them being Korats. The other two are a Siamese and a Tonkinese (Siamese x Burmese cross way back when). The Korats stick together and will actually go out of their way to pester the Siamese and the Tonkinese.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Aspen is a beautiful example of a highly trained dog! How fun for Aspen and your Dad! That is just way too fun gee for them both haha!
Glad to read and see pics. of a pup enjoying himself! Give him a nice rub down for me! Too FUN!:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wags said:


> Aspen is a beautiful example of a highly trained dog! How fun for Aspen and your Dad! That is just way too fun gee for them both haha!
> Glad to read and see pics. of a pup enjoying himself! Give him a nice rub down for me! Too FUN!:biggrin:


Thanks! He's not HIGHLY trained...yet. He's still learning. I ride the scooter mostly, but my dad and bf do too. More of a workout for Aspen if my dad rides it though...! :wink:


----------

